

Ask HN: Discussion software where posts are edited democratically? - andrewflnr

I&#x27;ve been kicking around ideas for such a system, and am curious about prior art. I can&#x27;t find anything solid on Google, but I think it more likely that I&#x27;m using the wrong search terms than that I&#x27;m the first one to have this idea. Does anyone here know of such a system?
======
sharemywin
I was thinking around decision software that managed decisions based on
different models. using permissions and each groups model. some would be
unanimous decisions, some would be majority, super majority, rank options,
single approver. there would be a discussion section where pros, cons etc are
discussed for each decision.

------
muyuu
The old kuro5hin revolves around this concept.

~~~
andrewflnr
Not quite what I have in mind, but interesting. Thanks.

~~~
muyuu
Yep, it's a very specific way of doing things, but to be fair it works and
most attempts (there were lots in the late 90s and early 2000s) really didn't.

You'll find that real time editing by multiple parties without some strict
controls and defined stages, usually ends up like a terrible mess.

The main reason Wiki works is that there are strict guidelines and/or the
topic is well defined in the title of the article. With _posts_ that is not
generally the case.

An interesting approach is that of RapGenius. See: news.rapgenius.com/Satoshi-
nakamoto-bitcoin-a-peer-to-peer-electronic-cash-system-annotated

You can see how would such a system work or fail to work, and its limitations.

Hope that helps. Good luck with your project!

